# Police Officer Karl R McDonough



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Karl R McDonough



*El Paso Police Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Wednesday, October 13, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, October 13, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect Info:* Charged with intoxicated manslaughter 
Police Officer Karl McDonough was killed when his patrol car was struck by a vehicle being operated by intoxicated driver.

Officer McDonough and another officer were on patrol and were traveling south on Zaragoza Road. As they passed through the intersection at Saul Kleinfeld Drive, their patrol car was struck by a vehicle being operated by an intoxicated driver. The patrol car was pushed into a light pole and Officer McDonough was killed. His partner was seriously injured.

The driver was arrested and charged with intoxicated manslaughter.

<?xml:namespace prefix = fb ns = "http://www.facebook.com/2008/fbml" /><fb:like class=" fb_edge_widget_with_comment fb_iframe_widget" ref="below_incident" show_faces="no" action="recommend" width="418">http://www.facebook.com/plugins/like.php?action=recommend&channel_url=http%3A%2F%2Fstatic.ak.fbcdn.net%2Fconnect%2Fxd_proxy.php%23cb%3Df1252057e3e32cf%26origin%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.odmp.org%252Ff383e370235ba74%26relation%3Dparent.parent%26transport%3Dflash&href=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.odmp.org%2Fofficer%2F20546-police-officer-karl-r-mcdonough&layout=standard&locale=en_US&node_type=link&ref=below_incident&sdk=joey&show_faces=false&width=418</fb:like>

Agency Contact Information
El Paso Police Department
2 Civic Center Plaza
El Paso, TX 79901

Phone: (915) 832-4400

_*Please contact the El Paso Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer McDonough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer and speedy recovery to his partner.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer McDonough.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in peace P.O. McDonough.


----------

